# Train Wreck In Mer Rouge, LA 10/05/14



## MrFSS (Oct 7, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuH1Ogdx4cg


----------



## Blackwolf (Oct 7, 2014)

Anhydrous Ammonia leak? The white tank cars that slid through just before the consist came to a stop looked like anhydrous ammonia cars.

Anyone heard WHY a crane truck was stopped on the tracks?


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 7, 2014)

Blackwolf said:


> Anhydrous Ammonia leak? The white tank cars that slid through just before the consist came to a stop looked like anhydrous ammonia cars.
> 
> Anyone heard WHY a crane truck was stopped on the tracks?


The source where I saw this posted said the truck had a low clearance and got stuck on the tracks. The driver was able to get out and was uninjured. Supposedly several train crew were injured.

The tank car gas leak cause a large evacuation in the small town for a while.


----------



## Blackwolf (Oct 7, 2014)

MrFSS said:


> Supposedly several train crew were injured.


I can see that. If you watch in slow motion just after the collision, it looks like the trailing ex-Southern Pacific locomotive is rolling onto its side.


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 7, 2014)

Blackwolf said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Supposedly several train crew were injured.
> ...


And, I saw that the fellow whose wife took the video gave it to the local police investigating and they were very thankful to have it.


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 7, 2014)

Couple of news links.

*LINK *



*LINK*


----------

